# Boston Acoustics Subsat 6 subwoofer wiring?



## toecheese

I was digging through my museum of hi-fi and came across some Boston Acoustics Subsat 6 speakers. They were a pair of 2-way bookshelf speakers with a passive subwoofer. 

How do I hook these things up? The subwoofer has some left/right inputs, but no kind of crossover to send a signal back out to the satellites, which has their own standard speaker inputs.

I struck out looking for a manual online.


----------



## drdoan

do you mean that the sub only has speaker level inputs and no outputs? If it has 2 left and 2 rignt speaker connections, you can go from the amp to the sub, then from the sub to the sats. Dennis


----------



## toecheese

Yes, it only has speaker-level inputs. 

However, it doesn't have pairs of them- only a single left/right. If I 'continue' the wires to the sats, won't that drop the impedence to 4O, since I'm making the connection parallel?

I'm guessing I have to power the sub with a 'B' connection on my amplifier. That seems odd- do all amps have 'B' connections?

Here's a picture:









(I'm selling them locally, but want to explain how to hook them up)


----------



## Guest

i have the subsat 6 manual but no way to send it electronically (scanner offline). it lists 3 hookup methods. the one i use:

for the left speaker twist the ends of 2 sets of wires together; attach 1 twisted set to the posts positive posts on the subwoofer; attach the other twisted set to the posts on the negative posts of the subwoofer. then for the untwisted ends, attach one wire to the receiver/amp, and the other to the left satellite.

repeat process for the right speaker.

hope this is clear - a diagram is better, but as stated cannot provide at this time (be nice if cambridge soundworks kept these available online for discontinued products).


----------



## txsmoke

Sounds like each speaker has the crossover elements relevant to each built into each. Paralleling the wires in any config (amp->sub->sat, or amp->sat->sub, or connecting both speakers and sub at amp) should work.

Mike


----------



## SUZI65

hi have you got a way to send the manual for subsat six speakers


----------

